# Small Dog Wanted, Free or cheap



## shottsguy22

Hi, I am looking for a small dog, due to circumstances I would prefer the dog to be free but may be able to offer a small amount. Please contact me if you have a dog needing re-homed.

Thanks


----------



## shottsguy22

Sorry forgot to say I have tried local dog homes!


----------



## Georges Mum

where are you?


----------



## Guest

shottsguy22 said:


> Sorry forgot to say I have tried local dog homes!


Did they not have what you were looking for or was you unable to meet their criteria, some are stricter than others.


----------



## shottsguy22

Sorry, I'm in Scotland, between Glasgow and Edinburgh, would be willing to travel depends how far though as it's actually my girlfriends mum who is looking for a dog, she lost her dog at 17 years old a few months ago and is starting to miss the company


----------



## shottsguy22

Havent got as far as seeing if she would meet the criteria, called one home and asked what dogs they had, was told need to go there as they have over 100 dogs and some can be gone by the time we get there! A bit cheeky, just want to know what they have, ie small dogs before travelling!


----------



## Guest

shottsguy22 said:


> Havent got as far as seeing if she would meet the criteria, called one home and asked what dogs they had, was told need to go there as they have over 100 dogs and some can be gone by the time we get there! A bit cheeky, just want to know what they have, ie small dogs before travelling!


Try here (not sure if they cover your area)

Many Tears Animal Rescue - Home

It really is best if you can go to the rescue centre local to you though. They are bound to have something if you aren't too struck on one breed and they can offer you aftercare and support.

Is it far to go to the rescue?


----------



## Guest

You could have a look online

Dogs | Rehoming | Scottish SPCA

Dogs Trust: Rehoming: Our Dogs


----------



## shottsguy22

Tried all those links, SSPCA and Dogs Trust have none she would be interested in, either too old or too big.

Looked at other site but they want £150 minimum donation :frown:


----------



## scosha37

nic b said:


> You could have a look online
> 
> Dogs | Rehoming | Scottish SPCA
> 
> Dogs Trust: Rehoming: Our Dogs


Aww just had a look......i love red the border collie...

Hay what about Trixie..shes small..cute :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Guest

Have you tried gumtree(think there is a Glasgow and Edinburgh one not sure though), they often have dogs free to a good home, will have a look for a link.


----------



## scosha37

Adtrader is good aswell.....

Free local classified ads - Dogs - Ad Trader UK classifieds


----------



## Guest

Heres Glasgow gumtree
Pets for sale in Sydney
And Edinburgh

Pets for sale in Edinburgh

You could also post on these. 

Edited: Don't know why it says Sydney, its Glasgow lol


----------



## scosha37

nic b said:


> Heres Glasgow gumtree
> Pets for sale in Sydney
> And Edinburgh
> 
> Pets for sale in Edinburgh
> 
> You could also post on these.
> 
> Edited: Don't know why it says Sydney, its Glasgow lol


lol i seen that Nic...

hay did you see Spike the poodle...


----------



## Guest

scosha37 said:


> lol i seen that Nic...
> 
> hay did you see Spike the poodle...


No where was he?


----------



## scosha37

nic b said:


> No where was he?


there yaa go....

black toy poodle will be 6 years old july clydebank Pets, Animals Pet Services


----------



## Guest

scosha37 said:


> there yaa go....
> 
> black toy poodle will be 6 years old july clydebank Pets, Animals Pet Services


Aww he's gorgeous :001_wub:

Hes not too far from you Shottsguy, I take it you stay in Shotts


----------



## shottsguy22

having a think about spike! Anyone else know any dogs? Yes i'm from shotts!


----------



## Guest

Heres a six year old Westie in Coatbridge

Westhighland Terrier 6 years old. Dogs local classified ads.


----------



## gillieworm

Sorry to be the party pooper - but if "circumstances" mean you can't afford to pay to buy a dog, how are you going to afford to keep it? Dogs can be bloody expensive - My boy cost us about £5000 in is first year!!


----------



## GeordieBabe

gillieworm said:


> Sorry to be the party pooper - but if "circumstances" mean you can't afford to pay to buy a dog, how are you going to afford to keep it? Dogs can be bloody expensive - My boy cost us about £5000 in is first year!!


Id like to add just because someone cant afford a large sum of money to buy a dog doesn't mean they cant afford to keep a dog, food is cheap enough so are toys etc, if dogs are vaccinated everything should be fine with the dog as long as you keep dog on a lead not in secured places and house is secure, there is also pet insurance which is less then £10 a month. OR if not working theres the PDSA which accepts donations for pet care:ihih:

besides if a dog is bought from a rescue most things are done anyway:ihih:


----------



## shottsguy22

Thanks for your reply GeordieBabe, buying the dog is the problem for her. She is more than able to keep it, she had a dog for 17 years which recently died and now she is looking for another one. I already have a dog and it doesnt cost anywhere near £5000 to keep! Thanks for everyones help, I called yesterday about the Westie and he was already gone!


----------



## Guest

shottsguy22 said:


> Havent got as far as seeing if she would meet the criteria, called one home and asked what dogs they had, was told need to go there as they have over 100 dogs and some can be gone by the time we get there! A bit cheeky, just want to know what they have, ie small dogs before travelling!


Maybe it would be worth giving them a call and having another word with them! Specify that you do not want to waste time and money driving over if they have NO small dogs in the shelter, 
regrds
DT
Good luck with your search - and by the way - I doubt very much you will get a 'free' dog from the shelter! many survive on donations and would I think expect a minimum donation of around £60 - I think MT.s look for £150 in most instances


----------



## JSR

gillieworm said:


> Sorry to be the party pooper - but if "circumstances" mean you can't afford to pay to buy a dog, how are you going to afford to keep it? Dogs can be bloody expensive - My boy cost us about £5000 in is first year!!


Thank you a voice of reason.

If you can't afford the outlay for a dog how are you going to pay for the vet visits it will require? Vaccination (£20+), spaying (£120+), microchipping (£20+), or any illness that might have been undisclosed by its previous owner (therefore no insurance company will cover you)? How about dog has a special diet, that the 'free to a good home' advert didn't advise? Whoops there goes £30+ a week!!

The reason rescues 'charge' for dogs is to cover the costs of all of the above, and quiet frankly taking a unassessed dog on 'free' is extreamly short sighted, and begruding driving to a rescue to look at the dogs available is quiet shocking, you want them to read a list of whats sitting in the kennels? I mean it's not like they are busy??


----------



## fluffybunny2001

Have to agree,my dog has been unindated with problems and i got him from a breeder.(not a good one i mite add)so far has cost well over £4000.
working for a charity,it`s not as simple as you think,we have a website but it`s not always updated daily,so a dog that was says availiable on the website,mite not be or dogs that say reserved may have been taken off,so we always tell people on the phone to come down and see for themselves.
I would much rather see a dog in a rescue centre,that is fully vacc,spayed/neutered,has 6 weeks insurance,wormed/fleaed.And pay £150 than take a free dog.
Plus the receptionist at ours don`t have anything to do with the animals so don`t really know what we have or what they are like anyway,so you need to speak to an animal care assistant.


----------



## Guest

fluffybunny2001 said:


> I would much rather see a dog in a rescue centre,that is fully vacc,spayed/neutered,has 6 weeks insurance,wormed/fleaed.And pay £150 than take a free dog.


I agree with this statement. By the time she gets all that done, she would be aswell paying the £150 for a dog from a good rescue.


----------



## Guest

GeordieBabe said:


> Id like to add just because someone cant afford a large sum of money to buy a dog doesn't mean they cant afford to keep a dog, food is cheap enough so are toys etc, if dogs are vaccinated everything should be fine with the dog as long as you keep dog on a lead not in secured places and house is secure, there is also pet insurance which is less then £10 a month. OR if not working theres the PDSA which accepts donations for pet care:ihih:
> 
> besides if a dog is bought from a rescue most things are done anyway:ihih:


Good post and very true.


----------



## gillieworm

GeordieBabe said:


> Id like to add just because someone cant afford a large sum of money to buy a dog doesn't mean they cant afford to keep a dog, food is cheap enough so are toys etc, if dogs are vaccinated everything should be fine with the dog as long as you keep dog on a lead not in secured places and house is secure, there is also pet insurance which is less then £10 a month. OR if not working theres the PDSA which accepts donations for pet care:ihih:
> 
> besides if a dog is bought from a rescue most things are done anyway:ihih:


I wasn't talking about food and toys 



shottsguy22 said:


> Thanks for your reply GeordieBabe, buying the dog is the problem for her. She is more than able to keep it, she had a dog for 17 years which recently died and now she is looking for another one. I already have a dog and it doesnt cost anywhere near £5000 to keep! Thanks for everyones help, I called yesterday about the Westie and he was already gone!


Well you are lucky you dog hasn't cost £5000 to keep, I wish I was as lucky as you. Unfortunately you cannot guarantee a dog won't cost you the earth, it is the luck of the draw, and someone that is willing to give a dog away for free is highly unlikely to be giving away a tip top dog in my opinion.

Both my dogs are insured but insurance carries an excess u have to pay, and if you are going to the vets every month with a dog for entirely different reasons you find you are payng out your yearly insurance premium 10 times over because every visit falls just in the excess or a couple of quid over so no point claiming. I unfortunately had a very sickly pup that had numerous health problems in his first year, so yes sometimes a dog can cost you thousands more than you were expecting!!!!! Do you honestly think I went into dog ownership expecting to pay out that much in the first year?? Hell no! But he's my baby and we just had to find the money which did mean going without other things.


----------



## isadobe

Christ they only want a small companion dog not a future crufts winner 

a little cross breed is as hardy as they come, im sure they know what a dog costs to keep the lady has had one for 17yrs


----------



## marion..d

isadobe said:


> Christ they only want a small companion dog not a future crufts winner
> 
> a little cross breed is as hardy as they come, im sure they know what a dog costs to keep the lady has had one for 17yrs


yep... exactly......


----------



## gillieworm

isadobe said:


> Christ they only want a small companion dog not a future crufts winner
> 
> a little cross breed is as hardy as they come, im sure they know what a dog costs to keep the lady has had one for 17yrs


Christ I was only putting my opinion across - Keep ya knickers on!!!


----------



## JSR

isadobe said:


> Christ they only want a small companion dog not a future crufts winner
> 
> a little cross breed is as hardy as they come, im sure they know what a dog costs to keep the lady has had one for 17yrs


I'll introduce you to my 'small companion dog' shall I? He's now 15 years old, he was 'free' from a rescue. Would you like the costing..all approx cos boy I really don't have the time to add it up?

Professional behaviourist : £600+ that was in the first year of owning him!
Training myself to become a behaviourist/trainer (cos it was cheaper than paying other people): £500+
Vets : £7000 (now that's a wild guess as I'm currently paying monthly for his medication needed for his long term blood disorder which isn't covered by insurance because no insurance company would cover a dog with a distruction notice)
Compensation to the man he bit : £400
Stress and distress caused by said bite and subsequent police visits : Priceless
Let's not get into the food etc shall we?

But lets not worry cos if they can afford food then I'm sure it will be fine..and if not there's bound to be some rescue that will pick up the pieces isn't there?
:mad2:


----------



## isadobe

Ooh i could list all ive paid out over the years but i wont because its nobodies business but mine,

anyone who has owned a dog knows its not just the cost of food or the walking training etc, 

all i was saying this lady has had one for 17yrs so I'm sure she will have a good idea of the cost of vets bills, medication, & the likes.

But hey yous all have a nice day & if that means getting on yer high horse so be it :thumbsup:


----------



## JSR

Neigh but if you'd like to come and help walk and clean out the kennels for the dogs I've currently got waiting for new homes then it would be gratefully recieved? Maybe donate a little bit of funds? Few collars or leads? 

Oh yes 4 of which are hand in from people who could afford to 'care' for their dogs...until one day they suddenly couldn't anymore!! But like I said it's all okay cos there are rescues out there that will take them off their hands and of course the RSPCA and PDSA are always there to pay for those people that didn't make the correct plans for their animals.


----------



## BubblegumQueen

I have a german shephard and 2 house cats, i want another dog.But i think the prices of them have shot up compaired to 9 years ago or even a few. I got my shephard for £250 he has german grand parents, great grand parents,good hip scores to find a dog with his kind of breading i am easily looking at £500. There would be a lot of scrimping and saveing if i wanted one of that type of pedigree. 
Even ones with no papers are now around £200 which i think is alot of money and cross breeds they go for alot of money now.I am shocked how much they have gone up in price.
I understand people want them to go to good homes but just because you carnt afford to pay a lot for a dog it dosent mean you dont have the means to look after them, as some one has already said there are places around that help my mum she is in a postcode area and they get any treatment for 1 animal in the house for a donation. In my area there is the blue cross and depending on what benifits you get it is a donation for treatment. 
Most pets if they are looked after dont need much vetanary treatment i have had my shephard nearly 10 years and he has been to the vets twice once for a lump to be removed and another for his nose to be quarterised. 
Oh and to be castrated. i think all treatment in total that was about £250


----------



## isadobe

Hat's off to you & all others who help rescue dogs & help rehome them, 
dogs are my life & i would do anything to help them & yes i do donate to my local centre & leave food in the bins at the local supermarket,

but maybe im wrong but i think this topic has gone off course a little, the lady wants a dog she is not wanting to rehome one & because its her family who are helping look for one then im sure they would help her look after the dog if needs be ..


----------



## JSR

But that's my point, if someone comes on asking for something for nothing because they can't afford the initial outlay how on earth do they expect to cover any unexpected costs? In my experience they don't? They expect someone else to do it, it's typical of todays society. Everyone thinks someone else is responsible, the typical response was it's okay if she can't afford medical costs for the animal, that's what the PSDA and RSPCA are there for? Well actually NO it's not, they are there for the welfare of animals and if they bail out some woman that can't afford to pay for her pets fee's because she took it on knowing full well the funds were'nt available in an emerency. Does anyone think that for every penny spent bailing out someone that didn't make plans, that money is not available to save the dogs on death row? Dogs are dying everyday because of people like this and to be perfectly honest that makes my blood boil and I'm sick and fed up of everyone expecting someone else to pick up the pieces. :mad2:

I want it and I want it now...but sod the consequences or responsiblities. 

Sorry to rant but this is a sore subject and after dealing with muppets for most of my evening last night I've well and truly given up softly softly.


----------



## gillieworm

I agree with absolutely everything JSR has said. I too work in animal welfare, I work for a local dog shelter as well as working for Dalmatian Welfare so I have seen allsorts, and some of the reasons for people rehoming dogs is outragious! So like JSR the reason I point out the fact that yes any dog can and will incur unexpected expense is because I am pasionate about the welfare of dogs, and I have seen too many people go into dog ownership completely unprepared.

yes this woman had 17 years with a healthy dog - Great news! My mum had a hardy, healthy staffy who lived till he was 18 and never spent a penny at the vets with him - her following dog, a Bullmastiff has cost her thousands at the vets, so all because you were lucky once, doesn't guarantee you are again. Not being able to afford to buy a dog just gets alarm bells ringing for me to be honest!



BubblegumQueen said:


> IMost pets if they are looked after dont need much vetanary treatment


I can assure you my dogs are extremely well looked after - but still my boy cost me a lot of money at the vets because of bad breeding - and it is because he is well looked after that the past year has not cost me a penny at the vets because I have done absolutely everything possibly to get my sickly boy into good health - and if you could see him now, compared to 18 months ago the turn around is amazing, but it cost a fortune to get to where we are today!


----------



## fluffybunny2001

gillieworm said:


> I agree with absolutely everything JSR has said. I too work in animal welfare, I work for a local dog shelter as well as working for Dalmatian Welfare so I have seen allsorts, and some of the reasons for people rehoming dogs is outragious! So like JSR the reason I point out the fact that yes any dog can and will incur unexpected expense is because I am pasionate about the welfare of dogs, and I have seen too many people go into dog ownership completely unprepared.
> 
> yes this woman had 17 years with a healthy dog - Great news! My mum had a hardy, healthy staffy who lived till he was 18 and never spent a penny at the vets with him - her following dog, a Bullmastiff has cost her thousands at the vets, so all because you were lucky once, doesn't guarantee you are again. Not being able to afford to buy a dog just gets alarm bells ringing for me to be honest!
> 
> I can assure you my dogs are extremely well looked after - but still my boy cost me a lot of money at the vets because of bad breeding - and it is because he is well looked after that the past year has not cost me a penny at the vets because I have done absolutely everything possibly to get my sickly boy into good health - and if you could see him now, compared to 18 months ago the turn around is amazing, but it cost a fortune to get to where we are today!


Couldn`t agree more!!!!


----------



## shottsguy22

what a debate this has kicked off. I think I need to clarify a few points.

I have a dog, she is 4 years old and yes she does cost money to keep, all animals do.

My girlfriends mum did as i said have a dog for 17 years who a few months ago had to be put to sleep, she was devistated.:frown5:

Now she is missing the company of the dog and would like another, she wanted to BUY a pup, I asked her if she would consider re-homing a dog.

After searching for a few weeks we now have a dog who she will get tomorrow and WILL look after.

would all you people who have been ranting on think about it? The money she doesn't need to pay making a "donation" for the dog she can spend on it and also at the same time re-home a dog who would probably be in a dog home saving them any cost. 

Please don't judge her, she has had a terrible few years which I am not going in to, all that matters is we have now found her a dog which she WILL care for, love, feed etc etc. :

The dog will notbe neglected and she doesn't have to pay £150 of a "donation" to get the dog. :frown2:

RANT OVER.............. 

Thanks to all the people who do unnderstand and have been sticking up for me! 

Can you not just all agree that a dog has been saved from a home or worst been tied to a fence to die?

To the person who has xxxxxxxx amount of dogs in their home, you are in Wales? We would take a dog from you but I can't really afford to drive all the way to get a dog and you want to "vet" the home although she has had a dog for 17 years. 

I rang a dog home who said "sorry you can't have a dog from us, you are too far away for us to check your home". Well what can I say, they really want to home the dogs don't they? 

If people take the time to look for a dog to rehome why would they have an "unsuitable" home.

Sorry to anyone offended here but come on where the hell has common sense gone?

ALL I CAN SAY IS THANKS TO THE LOCAL GUY WHO IS GIVING HER A DOG FOR NOTHING WHICH UNFORTUNATELY HE CAN'T KEEP ANYMORE, HE IS ALSO BRINGING THE DOG OVER SO CAN SEE THE HOUSE. IT HAS 4 WALLS, DECENT PEOPLE AND A GARDEN WHAT ELSE DO THE PDSA OR SSPCA WANT? BUCKINGHAM PALACE???????????????????????????  :mad5:

SORRY AGAIN BUT A LOT OF THE IDIOTS WHO POSTED COMMENTS HAVE REALLY ANNOYED ME AND NEED TO USE THEIR BRAINS!

THANKS TO EVERYONE ELSE FOR THE HELP THEY'VE GIVEN ME


----------



## marion..d

im pleased you have found a new dog companion, wishing youloads of happiness with it....


----------



## GeordieBabe

aw thats good news shottsguy22 hope it all works out

now to the ladies who run the rescues, im sure we all know what goes into the work you all do and the costs to keep the dogs etc.and yes there are hundreds of dogs in rescues,we cant help them all,:001_unsure: even if one was taken every day they would still be tons more coming in, we cant help that, at least a dog is being homed here, granted not from the kennels ,maybe she has just saved it from going to the kennels

sadly some people are just lucky with there dogs and they dont need to visit the vet unlike some maybe there all the time with there dogs, thats life im afraid


i know dogs can be expensive and it costs the rescue centres a lot of money for vacs etc..but maybe its just cost a little too much for some people to pay and thats why a lot of dogs are still in rescues, wouldn't a smaller donation be more acceptable then maybe more dogs would find homes


----------



## Dundee

> If people take the time to look for a dog to rehome why would they have an "unsuitable" home.


Take time? A question on a forum asking for a free dog is considered sufficient evidence that the poster is going to offer a good home? I think not! The reason why rescues do homecheck is that they want to ensure that the home the dog goes to is its last one. I have been appalled by some of the things I have heard on this forum about people rehoming their dogs and homing dogs that are on their third/fourth/fifth home. It is disgraceful, and yet it seems to be accepted and commonplace


----------



## GeordieBabe

Dundee said:


> Take time? A question on a forum asking for a free dog is considered sufficient evidence that the poster is going to offer a good home? I think not! The reason why rescues do homecheck is that they want to ensure that the home the dog goes to is its last one. I have been appalled by some of the things I have heard on this forum about people rehoming their dogs and homing dogs that are on their third/fourth/fifth home. It is disgraceful, and yet it seems to be accepted and commonplace


I don't want to get into a huge argument or anything, i know rescues want what is best for the dogs, some only keep dogs a few weeks and think they know the dog, wrong! loads have been taken back because they didn't know everything about the dog
and what right do rescues have to tell you what dog is best for you,isn't that up to the owner
(ok im not saying an old person should have a rottie or something)
just if some one has owned a dog before like on this post 17 years and wants another dog, we get all these lectures..a good owner knows what is best don't you think

ok had my say , a dog is going to a good home that's all that counts


----------



## fluffybunny2001

A smaller donation is not possible for most charities as the majority rely on public funding not government funding,all the spaying,neutering,vaccs,etc cost well over £150.
The dogs at the centres are there for a reason and we have to try our best to make sure we find the RIGHT home so they d not return time and time again,so no the owner doesn`t alsways no whats best.when weve been working with these dogs we know whats best for them.
As for distance i`m sorry you lived too far away,your local charities probably rely on volunteers to do their homechecks,and these will probably work fulltime and even foster dogs.
It`s blooming hard work and heartbreaking working in animal welfare,i`m not saying your a bad owner,but charites try their hardest.
No-one can ever garuntee that your dog won`t cost you money,some go their whole life without needing to see the vet,others,like mine are there 5/6 times a year.
I`m glad you`ve found a dog,but please don`t think dog homes are bad,we try our best


----------



## Insane

Can see both sides of this argument. Some of the post make it sound like only the ultra wealthy should be allowed to own a dog, of course this is not the case, as long as you are aware what is involved and are prepared to keep the dog happy and healthy that should be good enough. I don't think anyone is saying for example someone with only their pension shouldn't be able to get a dog as they are not 'well off enough'.

On the other hand their is people out there who just get a dog, although they know they can't really afford it who do not look at the long term.

I know when my dog had pups I wanted the best for them and wouldn't give them away. I had one woman ring and say 'How much, thats too much it is only a dog', well after that I would not have given her any sort of dog, she obviously did not value dogs enough, probably would have been the sort of person who got bored of being a dog owner after a couple of months.


----------



## Dundee

> Some of the post make it sound like only the ultra wealthy should be allowed to own a dog, of course this is not the case,


Not at all, I would say only the ultra responsible should though... sadly that's not the case because people can no longer afford them.

It is true though, that many don't realise the full cost of owning a dog, and particularly during this credit crunch/recession, that is being demonstrated daily with an increase in the dogs being handed in to rescue.

Vet fees are not cheap - It does vary depending on where you live, but I recently had to pay £120 for an out of hours consultation alone - before any medication or care was given. Most of us will be lucky that we don't have to go to the vets too often, but there are no guarantees, whether getting a puppy or a rescue.

IMO the owners that are rehoming their dog are rarely honest about the condition of their dog, they just want it to go (even when they feel sad/guilty about it going). It is also pretty obvious that many of the dog I have rehomed have rarely if ever seen a vet since their first set of injections.


----------



## gillieworm

Glad you found the dog you are looking for.

I do think the OP has a very blinkered view on this but we will have to agree to disagree on this one - I just know that if ever I needed to rehome my dogs I would avoid posts like this on forums or adverts asking for a free dog - and I wholeheartedly believe that most responsible dog owners would be exactly the same, I mean when you find adverts for people asking for a free puppy of a particular breed, do you honestly think they get responses??


----------



## JANICE199

[QUOT*E=gillieworm;611757]Glad you found the dog you are looking for.

I do think the OP has a very blinkered view on this but we will have to agree to disagree on this one - I just know that if ever I needed to rehome my dogs I would avoid posts like this on forums or adverts asking for a free dog - and I wholeheartedly believe that most responsible dog owners would be exactly the same, I mean when you find adverts for people asking for a free puppy of a particular breed, do you honestly think they get responses??[/QUOTE]


*I have to say i have placed an add like that and i ended up paying just £20 for my gsd, the 1 in my avitar.I personaly saw now harm in it as i know there are always people out there wanting to find homes for their dogs.And i see it as being better than a dog having to either be pts or go into a rescue centre.


----------



## Dundee

I think there are valid points on both sides of the argument, although overall, I think people underestimate the real cost of looking after a dog (properly), and that is why we are seeing so many come into rescue during these difficult financial times. However, I've tried to think of other (non practical) reasons why it just seems wrong, and I think it is because it devalues the dog (or at least gives that impression). Wanting something for nothing. My dogs cost a fair bit more than a rescue would and I could not afford to go out and buy them just like that, so I saved up. I don't understand why people are not prepared to do this if they really care and want a dog that much. It seems they want something for nothing - and it devalues the dog. But there again, it is these easy come easy go dogs that are the ones being rehomed. If the dog was valued it would not be passed around so easily.


----------



## Dundee

> And i see it as being better than a dog having to either be pts or go into a rescue centre.


I don't understand why people are so reluctant to use rescues. I know some I definately wouldn't use and pounds are pretty awful, but on the whole, the vast majority of breed and volunteer rescues do a fantastic job in finding a home (and maintaining contact and rights over the dog in case anything should happen in the future), far more so than the owners of these dogs do.


----------



## gillieworm

Dundee said:


> I think there are valid points on both sides of the argument, although overall, I think people underestimate the real cost of looking after a dog (properly), and that is why we are seeing so many come into rescue during these difficult financial times. However, I've tried to think of other (non practical) reasons why it just seems wrong, and I think it is because it devalues the dog (or at least gives that impression). Wanting something for nothing. My dogs cost a fair bit more than a rescue would and I could not afford to go out and buy them just like that, so I saved up. I don't understand why people are not prepared to do this if they really care and want a dog that much. It seems they want something for nothing - and it devalues the dog. But there again, it is these easy come easy go dogs that are the ones being rehomed. If the dog was valued it would not be passed around so easily.


Excellent post Dundee :yesnod: - You basically have said what I have been rambling about trying to say lol


----------



## JANICE199

Dundee said:


> I don't understand why people are so reluctant to use rescues. I know some I definately wouldn't use and pounds are pretty awful, but on the whole, the vast majority of breed and volunteer rescues do a fantastic job in finding a home (and maintaining contact and rights over the dog in case anything should happen in the future), far more so than the owners of these dogs do.


*I wasn't trying to say i don't like rescues,but i see advertising for a dog no different to a rescue asking for homes.Just my oppion.*


----------



## Dundee

> I wasn't trying to say i don't like rescues,but i see advertising for a dog no different to a rescue asking for homes.Just my oppion.


I'm sorry, I thought you said that it was better to advertise than going into rescue.

Rather than being no different, I think it's quite different. For one thing, home checks and vet references are required. There is an enforcable contract that gives the rescue the right to take a dog back if the owners are not looking after it properly or can no longer look after it. Similar to the lifetime commitment that a good breeder makes, although in the case of rescue it is enforcable.

PS - it wasn't really directed at you as, it just struck a note as I've seen quite a few comments about how people could never let rescue rehome their dogs, and it always surprises me as the rescues I've been involved in would in most cases do a much better job of rehoming than the owners that are giving the pets up.


----------



## JANICE199

Dundee said:


> I'm sorry, I thought you said that it was better to advertise than going into rescue.
> 
> Rather than being no different, I think it's quite different. For one thing, home checks and vet references are required. There is an enforcable contract that gives the rescue the right to take a dog back if the owners are not looking after it properly or can no longer look after it. Similar to the lifetime commitment that a good breeder makes, although in the case of rescue it is enforcable.
> 
> PS - it wasn't really directed at you as, it just struck a note as I've seen quite a few comments about how people could never let rescue rehome their dogs, and it always surprises me as the rescues I've been involved in would in most cases do a much better job of rehoming than the owners that are giving the pets up.


*Its ok i was just giving a different view point.And yes i can understand how some people would want something for nothing,and then probably sell it on.*


----------



## GeordieBabe

If the dog was valued it would not be passed around so easily.




so how come there's pedigree dogs in rescues too? and ive actually seen a rescue who charges the pedigree price for the rehoming of these pedigree dogs


----------



## gillieworm

GeordieBabe said:


> so how come there's pedigree dogs in rescues too? and ive actually seen a rescue who charges the pedigree price for the rehoming of these pedigree dogs


Rescues that do that aren't the type of place I would go to - after all that hinders the chance of pedigrees being rehomed


----------



## fluffybunny2001

GeordieBabe said:


> If the dog was valued it would not be passed around so easily.
> 
> so how come there's pedigree dogs in rescues too? and ive actually seen a rescue who charges the pedigree price for the rehoming of these pedigree dogs


pedigree dogs end up in rescues through bad breeders,just in it for the money,selling them to anyone and not caring about them,if they were good breeders,they would take back the puppy or older dog if te owner couldn`t cope,no matter how long ago it was born.
I`m not sure what rescue you know of that chrges pedigree prices,but they are no worse than the bad breeders if they do!!!!


----------



## shottsguy22

Hi all again, dog did arrive today, Poppy, she's a lovely little dog has taken to her new home like a fish to water. She is so cute!! I'm getting into no more debates with anyone, the dog needed a new home, has got one and the owner brought her over!

goodnight!!


----------



## JANICE199

shottsguy22 said:


> Hi all again, dog did arrive today, Poppy, she's a lovely little dog has taken to her new home like a fish to water. She is so cute!! I'm getting into no more debates with anyone, the dog needed a new home, has got one and the owner brought her over!
> 
> goodnight!!


*I'm so pleased things have turned out so well for you..*


----------



## scosha37

shottsguy22 said:


> Hi all again, dog did arrive today, Poppy, she's a lovely little dog has taken to her new home like a fish to water. She is so cute!! I'm getting into no more debates with anyone, the dog needed a new home, has got one and the owner brought her over!
> 
> goodnight!!


Here Here!!......:cornut:


----------



## marion..d

very pleased for you.............. bet she is gonna be great


----------



## Insane

That is great that a dog now has a forever home.


----------



## Sophiex

OP, I'm glad you got your dog.  I wish you all the best.



fluffybunny2001 said:


> pedigree dogs end up in rescues through bad breeders,just in it for the money,selling them to anyone and not caring about them,if they were good breeders,they would take back the puppy or older dog if te owner couldn`t cope,no matter how long ago it was born.


That's only if the new owners bother to contact the breeders.


----------



## fluffybunny2001

if they don`t they end up in rescues.


----------



## Sophiex

^^^^ yep.  I was saying that even good breeders can end up having pups in rescue if the owners don't bother to contact them first.


----------

